

How LinkedIn Just Got Screwed Out Of $130 Million - gordonbowman
http://www.businessinsider.com/linked-in-ipo-2011-5-b

======
joejohnson
People said this same thing about Zipcar. But, won't the stock price stabilize
in the near future to around the IPO price?

~~~
gordonbowman
Yes, it will likely stabilize in the mid-eighties over the next few weeks.
However Blodget's main argument here is that the underwriters left a lot of
money on the table. Assuming a more proper price for the stock of around $60
(instead of the $45) means that LinkedIn left about $130 million on the table.

